
zfsonlinux: Linux 5.0 compat: SIMD compatibility - new_realist
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/commit/e5db31349484e5e859c7a942eb15b98d68ce5b4d
======
new_realist
Given that applications rely on performant file systems, banning ZFS from
using the FPU of the hardware effectively broke userspace. Thank you, Linux
kernel, for violating that cardinal rule for no reason or benefit.

~~~
zamadatix
"Don't break user space" has to simultaneously be one of the most parroted and
least understood rules.

